# New to forum



## Superspark1011 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi, I am a Scottish Mason who has just joined this forum. By way of introduction, I am an active member of a number of Masonic Bodies (Lodge, Royal Arch, Cryptic Council, Lodge & Council, Preceptory & Priory, Conclave, OSM & 18th degree AASR) all working under the Scottish Constitution. I have a great interest in Masonic history in general and how modern day ritual has evolved from the original old  rituals first used by our worthy ancestors. I hope to meet fellow Masons on this forum to exchange views, and help expand my knowledge and understanding of Masonic customs and practices, and also some of the challenges currently facing members our honourable fraternity outside the UK.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome brother. 
Greetings from Finland.


----------



## Superspark1011 (Dec 4, 2018)

Thank you Brother. Fraternal regards


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 4, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Superspark1011 (Dec 4, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


Thanks Brother, fraternal regards


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 4, 2018)

Greetings from California.
Where in Scotland? And which lodge?


----------



## Elexir (Dec 4, 2018)

Greetings from Sweden.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 5, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum, Brother.


----------



## Superspark1011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> Greetings from California.
> Where in Scotland? And which lodge?


Hi, I'm from Ayrshire in Scotland. My Lodge is Boswell St James 1011, meeting in Auchinleck.


----------



## Superspark1011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> Greetings from California.
> Where in Scotland? And which lodge?


Hi I'm from Ayrshire in Scotland. My Lodge is Boswell St James 1011, meeting in Auchinleck


----------



## Superspark1011 (Dec 5, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Greetings from Sweden.


Thank you Brother, fraternal regards


----------



## Winter (Dec 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Brother.  Happy to have you here.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Superspark1011 (Dec 7, 2018)

Winter said:


> Welcome to the forum Brother.  Happy to have you here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you Brother, fraternal regards


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 7, 2018)

Superspark1011 said:


> Hi I'm from Ayrshire in Scotland. My Lodge is Boswell St James 1011, meeting in Auchinleck


We have a second home in Easter Ross


----------



## Superspark1011 (Dec 7, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> We have a second home in Easter Ross


St
That 's a beautiful part of the country. Do you manage to fit in any masonic visiting during your visits?


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 7, 2018)

Superspark1011 said:


> St
> That 's a beautiful part of the country. Do you manage to fit in any masonic visiting during your visits?


I’m active down in Cheshire, and do visit the Highland lodges, particularly Invergordon, Dingwall and in the summer Allan Wilson on the Black Isle.


----------



## Center (Dec 7, 2018)

greetings


----------



## Todd M. Stewart (Dec 8, 2018)

Welcome Brother.  It's a life long dream of mine to travel to my ancestral homeland and visit with my Scottish Brethren.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 9, 2018)

Welcome from Australia Brother !


----------



## Thevenin (Dec 10, 2018)

Greetings from Canada


----------

